# compost tea



## treeman82 (Mar 15, 2003)

Is anyone using compost tea in their applications? I had heard about it through The Care of Trees. What can you offer as far as information and results go?


----------



## SilverBlue (Aug 4, 2003)

hey Treeman, I just found this thread.
Here is a link to the soil food web that will provide lots of info
Soil Food Web


----------



## ORclimber (Apr 17, 2005)

Did you know this stuff is alive? According to the soil food web people it needs to be constantly aerated, and can start to turn anaerobic in 15 minutes without aeration. Not something you want to buy off a shelf in gallon jugs, tank mix with fungicides/pesticides, or leave in the tank all night

edit: There is research showing non-aerated tea can be an effective foliar pesticide. Compost Science and Utilization has some good articles.


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 17, 2005)

treeman82 said:


> Is anyone using compost tea in their applications? I had heard about it through The Care of Trees. What can you offer as far as information and results go?



I'll be able to give you an idea as far as results go as this season shapes up. We just started using it last year on a regular basis (I'm with TCOT in PA) It's kind of a PITA to get it together, needs to be used in the same day it finishes brewing, you need squeaky clean application equipment, and cleaning the brewer can be a royal PITA. Other than that, I'm looking forward to seeing how things shape up with the second round of soil tests.


----------



## phasthound (Apr 25, 2005)

I have had a couple of applications done for us by a contractor. He does the brewing and makes the application the same day. From what I have read, and spoken to others about, it is difficult to generate & keep the fungals alive.
The whole idea of soil biology makes a lot of sense to me. I am awaitng to see some results from applications made in the fall.


----------



## texasnative (May 16, 2005)

I have started using compost tea. I won't know about the results for a while, as it was applied on Friday. The specimen is a Magnolia grandiflora (about 30' tall) with black spot fungus (not all that uncommon in Magnolias, and not all that detrimental to the health of the tree, but it is an indicator that overall, the tree's immune system is not 100%. There was severe soil compaction on one side of the tree (close to a new home construction). I took a soil test. Ph was good, potassium was good, phosphorus was good, but nitrogen was deficient. I started by removing the compacted soil which was full of white gravel (railroad rocks). I then areated the soil about 7 inches deep, starting about halfway between the trunk and the drip line, extending out twice the diameter of the drip line. The next step was to apply cornmeal at 5 lbs per 1000 sq.' I only had 620 sq.', but I went ahead and applied 5 lbs.


----------



## texasnative (May 16, 2005)

Sorry bout that, had to reboot. Anyway, the next step was to apply sugar at 5lbs./1000sq.'. I went ahead and applied the whole 5lb bag, but I spread it out further than my working area. Next I went with a 1" layer of compost, then a 3" layer of native cedar mulch. I then watered it in with a dilution of compost tea. 

This is how I make my compost tea. I half fill a 5 gallon bucket with equine manure based compost (manure content is about 25-30% of my compost pile). Bovine manure is good in compost too, but not as high in nitrogen. Poultry manure is too high in nitrogen. I then fill the bucket full of water and let the water leach out the nutrients and microorganisms for 14 days. After 14 days, you are ready to strain the solids from the mix. You now have concentrated compost tea. For application, it should be diluted to 1 part concentrate to 10 parts water. It should look like iced tea without the ice. This was my first sick tree treatment, and I am anxious to see how well this works. I have never used cornmeal or sugar before, but I have been using compost tea on my nursery stock (in containers) with excellent results.


----------



## phasthound (May 19, 2005)

So far from the treatments made last fall, we've seen mixed results. Several of the trees treated were too far gone, IMO, for a fair test. We did see very good results on a double row of hornbeams and newly transplanted trees at one site. On the same site, we airspaded several trees (Chestnut, Locust, Oaks, Sugar Maples) that were damaged by construction. They were back filled with 10% wormcasting and compost, and treated with compost tea. The results so far look promising. Other sites we did last fall still have to be checked out.
I am now convinced that there are possiblities for incorporating compost tea in our tool box. However, we will not be using a contractor as it is cost prohibitive. We will be brewing it ourselves.
Do any of you have any good sources for info (I am familiar with the Soil Food Web)?


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (May 20, 2005)

Check out other Rootgrow (TM) Products. I was told (based on experience) it is actually better than tea, costs less, and comes straight from a bottle.

Bacterial Combo
Missing Link
Hibernate


----------



## phasthound (May 20, 2005)

*Root Grow*

Is that What Peter Felix at THM is selling? 
Do you have first hand experiance with it? 
Has anyone on this list tried these products and/or compost tea?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 23, 2005)

I know anyone can do a search, but this engine does Google and around 9 other sites.

http://www.dogpile.com/info.dogpl/search/web/compost+tea


----------



## alanarbor (May 23, 2005)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> Check out other Rootgrow (TM) Products. I was told (based on experience) it is actually better than tea, costs less, and comes straight from a bottle.
> 
> Bacterial Combo
> Missing Link
> Hibernate



We actually add it in to our teas.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (May 23, 2005)

Hmmmmmm yes, as it turns out it is a product Peter Felix manufactures. I have no experience with it but was led to believe that it is wonderful stuff. I just bought some from him (Personal use) so I will have to get back to you with my own opinion. Sorry if I mis-lead anyone.


----------

